# Solo stove heat deflector



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

I am seeing great reviews on the Solo stove heat deflector. Pretty pricey though. I have a Breeo which i love. Breeo doesnt make a deflector. Thinking of making my own for $60. May use a patio propane heater deflector and some metal brackets like you use for wire shelving. Dumb idea?

HQQ outdoor Patio Heater Reflector Shield, Propane Heat Reflector Shield Top for Outdoor Heaters,Dome Replacement Parts(3-Hole Mount，33’’ Diameter Round) https://a.co/d/hq8659Z









ClosetMaid 12 in. x 1 in. White Shelving Support Bracket (2-Pack) 76606 - The Home Depot


The ClosetMaid 12 in. Shelving Support Brackets (2-Pack) are exclusively designed for the ClosetMaid traditional fixed-mount system for installing ventilated wire shelving. Durably made of steel with a white epoxy finish, these brackets attach to the wall and to the front area of your shelf to...



www.homedepot.com





This is an 18” bracket but I think its too big.


----------



## T76turbo (9 mo ago)

I have a Solo Stove 'Yukon'. I love the fire pit but wanted more heat spread. So I just bought the heat deflector. Hope it works as good as they say. Like you, I have read good reviews so fingers crossed. 

I am sure it will be worth it if you can put one together.


----------

